# Horrorfind Weekend helpful tips



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Haunty - Hi! I'm only going to Horrorfind on Saturday and was wondering if you recommend preordering passes or not? This will be my first time for Horrorfind, so I don't really know what to expect, like if they'll be a crowd at the door trying to get in or not.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Unless you plan on standing in a very long line for a very long time, pre order!


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Ishwitch & Haunty - Thanks so much for the info! I have an older brother who lives in Virginia (just outside of DC), and being that I've been progressively working on bringing him over to the dark side of Halloween, he's agreed to attend the convention with me. I'm trying to make our venture to HFW as painless as possible, so I definitely think the passes are the way to go


----------

